# Frabill Ultra-Lite Modifications and Tips



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

I was looking for some Ultra-Lite Tips and Mods. Newly purchased and would rather learn from you smart guys how best to use. I nearly burned canvas with heater last night when i opened up front - Tip one MOVE HEATER FROM BACK OF SLED:lol: .

Fried line on lantern between legs - Not sure what to do here but be careful???:help: 

i did do a search and saw alot of cool mods for Fishtrap - etc... but not alot of specific use ideas.

Any input would be appreciated


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought a folding boat seat and mounted two bars across the sled and bolted them in. It cost 35.00 for everything.Works perfect.


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll take some pics of the mods that I have done and post them later today or tomorrow. They include:

1) Rod Holders
2) Wear runners & new bottom 
3) Skirting related wind protection
4) Extended pull rope & added a deer drag harness.


----------



## PoleHolder (Dec 28, 2002)

Just got done strapping on the pontoon floats, hope to check it tomorrow. Next mod will be the electric trolling motor, may be the only way I'll get to use it this winter...


----------



## ohiowoody (Dec 23, 2004)

i've got a frabill ultralite and have made a few upgrades. i put two snaps
down the flap of material on each side. i put a short piece of plastic gutter
with end caps along the inside side. i also had to cut an inch off one of the
metal tube frame to get the cover to lay better on ice. also put a piece of
3/4" rope around the edges of the pullover material. makes it conform to the 
ice better. theres a slot in the material to accept the rope.
i figured out most of this stuff by sitting out the ice.
i like mine-hope you like yours.


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

Pikehunter said:


> I'll take some pics of the mods that I have done and post them later today or tomorrow. They include:
> 
> 1) Rod Holders
> 2) Wear runners & new bottom
> ...


 
1) The rod holders were bought at Gander Mtn, like $8 or so each. They clamp on to the poles and are adjustable.

3) I purchased a 15 foot heavy duty dog tie out (about $10 at Pet Supplies Plus) and ran it through the slit in the lower skirting to keep it on the ice in high winds. You could probably get away with a 10 foot version.

4) I purchased a 10 foot heavy duty dog tie out (about $10 at Pet Supplies Plus) and a 'deluxe deer drag' (about $6 at Gander Mtn) that I attached to the existing tow rope










4)










2) I decided to add clam corp 36 inch wear strips (about $30 at Bass pro) and also used 2 of the 36" roll up kid sleds (somewhere between $5 & $10 total) to create a flat bottom. The premolded seat brackets acted as snow blocks last year so I needed to make it easier on long pulls.











I also picked up this stadium seat at dicks for $15, can't beat the back support on those long days on the ice.


----------



## ohiowoody (Dec 23, 2004)

pikehunter- i put 3/4" rope through my skirt. does the chain seem
to work better?


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the great ideas.


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

Pikehunter
How did you get stadium seat to stay on top of bucket?


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

ohiowoody said:


> pikehunter- i put 3/4" rope through my skirt. does the chain seem
> to work better?


I am not sure how well the rope works, but the chain does well. The only time I have had a problem was when I set up cross wind instead of with the wind to my back. But I just used my scooper on the wind side for a bit of extra weight. If the rope is working for you stick with it, it's probably cheaper too!


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

Kelsey1 said:


> Pikehunter
> How did you get stadium seat to stay on top of bucket?


 

Well, I drilled a hole in the top of my bucket and inserted the spring loaded clip on the bottom of the seat. These days I normally just set it on top of my bucket and go with it as is. I've only fallen off of the bucket once so far, when I leaned too far forward :lol:


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

One other thing I did last year was to add a clam corp red led light system. I attach it to the bottom poles via small velcro straps. A couple of them can be seen in my top pic above. One is near the left rod holder and another is near the right L bracket. I will try to hook it up tomorrow and post pics later.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

Bass Pro sells a cloth seat in the camping section that folds and has a strap on each side for supporting the back. Your body weight is the only thing keeping you on the bucket. It weighs OUNCES and works extremely well. Take it from a guy that goes to the Chiropractor three or four times a week.


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

Here is a close up of the velcro tie straps I use to attach the lights to my shanty. I will post pics of them in use tonight along with a photo of how the seat attaches to the bucket.


----------



## Pikehunter (Nov 8, 2005)

Here are 2 pictures showing how the seat can be attached to your bucket.






















Here is a picture showing the lights in action. If you look closely you can tell that it still wasn't dark out when I took the picture. I will take another shot the next time I am out after dark so that you can get the full effect.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

hey i think i was sitting on that same ice today


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I didn't make any mods (like you asked) - but I did put some serious thought into arranging things. There's not a lot of room so you have to make the best of it ....... oh, and be careful not to cut your line on the lantern!!!!!

Have fun with it!


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm going to bump this, but would a camping chair fit inside this?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I see this is an older thread, but here are a couple mods I did to mine about six years ago. I built a removable seat/storage unit. It was two separate pieces that stacked and had removable dividers inside so you could store your stuff. The second layer had a drawer to keep often used stuff. On top of the two layers I made a padded bench seat with back rest. I also added UHMW runners to the bottom. I could only find one picture of the seat unit but here's what it looked like.

The seat










And the runners


















I don't have it anymore because I sold it a few years ago when I decided that ice fishing just wasn't my thing.

John


----------

